# Bulking Diet SOS



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

only 8hrs into my bulking diet, and im fooking struggling. Anyone any tips on how to soldier on throw it. Me mate says he doesn't enjoy the food he eats, but just thinks of the gains and wolves it down. I do muay thai 2-3 times per week and job twice aweek so hoping that doesn't start to be effected. Diet looks like this, although the arrangement of when I eat the meals isn't necessarily in order

*Monday*

*Meal 1:* 2 Scoop Shake + Cereal

*Meal 2:* Two Homemade Burgers (250g each of mince)

*Meal 3:* Chicken Tikka Naan Bread

*Meal 4:* 1 Scoop Shake + 2 Banana's

*Meal 5:* 2 Scoop Shake + Peanut Butter

*Meal 6:* 5 Eggs

*Meal 7:* Protein Bar

*Tuesday*

*Meal 1:* 2 Scoop Shake + Cereal

*Meal 2:* 5 Eggs

*Meal 3:* Pasta + Chicken + Tomato Bolognese Sauce + Cheese

*Meal 4:* Pasta + Chicken + Tomato Bolognese Sauce + Cheese

*Meal 5:* 1 Scoop Shake + 2 Banana's

*Meal 6:* 2 Scoop Shake + Peanut Butter

*Meal 7:* 3 Burrito's + Peppers

*Wednesday*

*Meal 1:* 2 Scoop Shake + Cereal

*Meal 2:* Two Homemade Burgers

*Meal 3:* 5 Eggs

*Meal 4:* Potato's + Steak / Pork Chops + Beans + Yorkshire pudding

*Meal 5:* 1 Scoop Shake + 2 Banana's

*Meal 6:* Charcoal Chicken + Noodles

*Meal 7:* 2 Scoop Shake + Peanut Butter

*Thursday*

*Meal 1:* 2 Scoop Shake + Cereal

*Meal 2:* Two Homemade Burgers

*Meal 3:* Pasta + Chicken + Tomato Bolognese Sauce + Cheese

*Meal 4:* Pasta + Chicken + Tomato Bolognese Sauce + Cheese

*Meal 5:* 1 Scoop Shake + 2 Banana's

*Meal 6:* 2 Scoop Shake + Peanut Butter

*Meal 7:* 5 Eggs

*Friday*

*Meal 1:* 2 Scoop Shake + Cereal

*Meal 2:* Protein Bar

*Meal 3:* 3 Burrito's + Peppers

*Meal 4:* Sweet Potato + Steak / Pork Chops + Beans + Yorkshire pudding

*Meal 5:* 1 Scoop Shake + 2 Banana's

*Meal 6: * 2 Scoop Shake + Peanut Butter

*Meal 7:* 5 Eggs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

equimast or ghrp or anabolic designs ravenous


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> equimast or ghrp or anabolic designs ravenous


FOR FCUK SAKE, IM TRYING TO GO HOME FROM WORK, NOW I HAVE TO GOOGLE EACH OF THESE WORDS


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

barsnack said:


> FOR FCUK SAKE, IM TRYING TO GO HOME FROM WORK, NOW I HAVE TO GOOGLE EACH OF THESE WORDS


haha i meant Equipoise but equimast mix is nice if u like masteron as well 

EQ makes me able to eat any amount of food infront of me. yet id still be hungry


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

you seem to only be eating 3 solid meals in a day

I would just evenly spread them over the day and have the liquids inbetween


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ghrp 6 peptide,will have you eating your feet mate...


----------

